# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Установка новой базы

## Oly

Платформу скачала 1С 7.7. Помогите с установкой пустой базы.

----------


## mr.omon

А в чем проблема заключаетсяИ? По-моему все просто как раз, два!!!! Запускаешь эску и прописываешь нужный путь (хоть к пустой, хоть к какой-нибудь базе...) Пиши в личку... помогу чем смогу...

----------


## Oly

Спасибо. Но, похоже, разобралась - проблема в WINDOWS.

----------


## mr.omon

В Винде :eek::eek:И? А можно по-подробнееИ? В чем именно ошибкаИ?

----------


## vovka1012

Сам не так долго пользуюсь 1С ,но тут похоже есть решение . По вашому вопросу , есть хорошая статя http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1770.html .Тут можно найти что вам нужно

----------

